# started using bbt



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

iv had a bbt thermometer and charting booklet in a drawer now for months and months, finally decided to try and give it a go though to say im a little confused is an understatement!
half way through a cycle atm so thought the next 2 weeks will get me into the habit of doing it for the start of my next cycle.... problem im having is, the charting book which came with it goes up in .05's so 36.00 c 36.05 36.10 and so on... 
so what happens if my temperature was say 36.19.... do i just mark it in the little box for 36.20 and write a wee note stating actual temperature.... or would i be better getting to know my base temp then just buying graph paper and making myself up a new chart going up in 0.01 ?

confusing!!! lol 


xxx


----------



## whitvi (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi temptress,

I chart my BBT regularly. I just print off a BBT chart from the web.

This is the one I use:-

http://www.thefertilityplan.com/BBTchart.html

PM me if you need any advice. Good luck
x

This post includes an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

thank you whitvi ill download this chart tonight. i think its going to take a while to get used to doing this! bbt up a full degree today compared to yesterday, used an opk to test for ov, which was negative so must have just been a disturbed night. 

thanx again for the chart xxx


----------



## TeamLowe (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi
I use an app from www.fertilityfriend.com
you can log other fertility signs and symptoms in the tww if you buy pro, really useful

This post includes an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.​


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

thank you teamlowe im trying that one now  xx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

so i have been reading up on exactly how this works.... ttake your temp every morning before getting out of bed - simple. 

your temp will increase after ovulation has occurred. - ok

so for the past 4 days iv been doing it ( missed one day due to being in a huge rush so have 3 days recorded) i seem to have got lucky... on the 15th ( cd 10) bbt was 35.89c on the 16th that rose to 36.21 i then missed a day and on the 18th (today) it rose again to 36.28.... so that says to me i ovulated although i know its not nearly enough days to be sure. but seems to make sense..... thing thats got me confused is that would mean i ovulated around cd 10/11 ... a few days before i actually thought i was due to ovulate ( cd 15) 

im going to be doing it properly from next month but its got me thinking... have i been predicting my ov days wrong all this time? ;0 

any thoughts i know im a pest but im very easily confused with changes! xxxx


----------



## whitvi (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Tempress,

I think a BBT shift of at least 0.2 deg C (0.4 deg F) would indicate a possible ovulation, so that would tie in with your thoughts of ov on CD 10/11.
Are you also making a note of your cervical mucus?  Ov usually coincides with a few days prior and at ov with a clear eggwhite stretchy type discharge.  if you noticed this around Cd 9-10 then it would also tie in with your temp shift.
Also do you use opk's? (ov predictor tests) they detect your LH surge a day or two before ovulation too.
I am obsessed so I do all three! so know exactly when i'm about to ovulate.
Alternatively the Fertility Friend cycle tracker will automatically calculate your most obvious ovulation date, although it's from a retrospective point of view - however can help you also to build up a picture over a few months worth of charting.


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

i have been trying to keep track of my cm but i havent noticed much difference tbh. i do use opk's and i am on the first cycle using the cbfm so with that and my bbt  i am hoping ill have a better idea this cycle though my sleeping patterns have been all over the place so far so my temp is all over the place


----------

